# IXS Flow Evo+ Knee Pad Sizing



## dharris (Oct 20, 2015)

My wife and I did a bunch of research and decided to give IXS Flow Evo+ knee pads a try. We're struggling with sizing though. Does anyone know if these will stretch a couple centimeters? The windows per size (S, M, L, etc.) are only 2 centimeters and we're in a situation where one size is pretty snug and another is pretty comfy, but if snug stretches it'll become comfy and if comfy stretches it'll become a sloppy fit.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Have you actually tried them on? If so I'd go with the 'snuggest' fit that isn't uncomfortable. Everything stretches after a while to some degree. I just got my Evo+ pads the other day so can't really say how much stretch will occur. I do know mine are tight around the upper leg but I didn't bother to try on the next size up as I'm sure they would have been more comfy initially, but possibly too loose later on. Sorry, not much help, lol. This was just my thought process.


----------



## dharris (Oct 20, 2015)

We have been able to try them in M, L, and XL, all by mail order though which is getting frustrating and inventories are dwindling. For me, I measure on the high side of L; the XL is comfy, but has some excess movement and bunching of material around the bend of my knee. The L is snug and what I was convinced would work, but after a couple hours wearing them around the house while I processed the return for the XL I started to get achy like there was blood flow issues. I think if the L stretch even a centimeter they'll be near perfect.

I hate purchases like this, especially at this price point!


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

dharris said:


> We have been able to try them in M, L, and XL, all by mail order though which is getting frustrating and inventories are dwindling. For me, I measure on the high side of L; the XL is comfy, but has some excess movement and bunching of material around the bend of my knee. The L is snug and what I was convinced would work, but after a couple hours wearing them around the house while I processed the return for the XL I started to get achy like there was blood flow issues. I think if the L stretch even a centimeter they'll be near perfect.
> 
> I hate purchases like this, especially at this price point!


I was in a similar situation, although not to the point of feeling there was a blood flow issue, and went with the L. I have worn them for 2 or 3 years, and have enjoyed them, but would consider an XL next time. I never bothered to try on the XL though. I never had a problem with slippage on the bottom once I figured out how tight to tighten, but they ride a little lower on top than I like, maybe the XL would help with that, or they might need a top strap like in another model?
The mesh on the back is fragile, and I suspect it might wear out faster and develop holes like mine has with a snug fit, but they have served me well.


----------



## RRauzer (Jul 24, 2019)

I've had the Flow Evo +'s for 16 month and approximately 1400 miles (I keep track of pretty much everything, haha). Per their size chart I'm right on the border of a M and L. Truth be told, their "hand width above the knee" marker for the thigh is a little opaque. I went with little finger at center of kneecap and wrapped the fabric tape measure right under were my thumb lie. In the beginning the size L were super comfortable and I really did forget they were on after a minute of riding. the cuff stayed up. Fast forward to present, I find the cuff slipping down after extended pedaling - I would not describe it as sloppy though, just not as snug as preferred. I'm not sure if it's because of stretching, I've lost about 15lbs, or at some time I recently noticed about 1/3 to 1/2 of the inner silicon thigh band has worn away on both. So I pull the cuff up a few times per 2, 3 hour ride. The entire pad does not slip down, just the cuff. And the last time I fell the pad stayed in place doing it's job. Even thought I nowadays have to pull the cuff up, they are still so darn comfortable for the protection level they offer.

Because of the back mesh of one of them has eventually torn to a decent size hole due to a pedal pin, I ordered a Medium to see if a better fit. I walked/sat around the house for quite a while and determined they were way too snug for my liking and returned them. I'm waiting for a pair of Leatt Airflex Pro's I ordered to see if they fit the ticket for my lighter pads (like that they include some side knee protection for a light style pad) . If not, I'll be ordering another set of the size L Flow Evo +'s.


----------



## dharris (Oct 20, 2015)

RRauzer said:


> I've had the Flow Evo +'s for 16 month and approximately 1400 miles (I keep track of pretty much everything, haha). Per their size chart I'm right on the border of a M and L. Truth be told, their "hand width above the knee" marker for the thigh is a little opaque. I went with little finger at center of kneecap and wrapped the fabric tape measure right under were my thumb lie. In the beginning the size L were super comfortable and I really did forget they were on after a minute of riding. the cuff stayed up. Fast forward to present, I find the cuff slipping down after extended pedaling. I'm not sure if its because of stretching, I'v lost about 15lbs, or at some time I recently noticed about 1/3 to 1/2 of the inner silicon thigh band has worn away on both. So I pull the cuff up a few times per hour ride. The entire pad does not slip down, just the cuff. And the last time I fell the pad stayed in place doing it's job. Even thought I nowadays have to pull the cuff up, they are still so darn comfortable for the protection level they offer.
> 
> Because of the back mesh of one of them has eventually torn to a decent size hole due to a pedal pin, I ordered a Medium to see if a better fit. I walked/sat around the house for quite a while and determined they were way too snug for my liking and returned them. I'm waiting for a pair of Leatt Airflex Pro's I ordered to see if they fit the ticket for my lighter pads (like that they include some side knee protection for a light style pad) . If not, I'll be ordering another set of the size L Flow Evo +'s.


What we eventually found through reviews and other forums was to measure 2cm above the kneecap and then size up from that. I measure a medium, but literally can't even bend my knee with a medium on. Large is feeling pretty good.


----------

